# i need help deciding



## NX_gUrL (Dec 17, 2003)

i own a 93 nx and i am looking to buy a body kit. i have found two that i like the most of all, but i am not sure which front end i really want. so if you could take a look at the two i have chosen below and give me your opinion it would be great! Thx.   

http://www.onderground-design.com/BODYKITS/PAKFEIFER/NISSAN100NXPAK.HTML 

http://www.onderground-design.com/BODYKITS/MSDESIGN/200NX.html


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

this whole kit, hands down. :thumbup:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's nice and all, but i'd personally do something about the headlights.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

$1200 USD for that kit. thats a little high


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

have you checked out shipping they are gonna rape you.If you are going to spend that type of money on a kit get the Postert it is the best looking but its gonna cost alot.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

imho, neither


----------



## NX_gUrL (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for your help guys. Im pretty sure which one im getting now. I just hope after i get it, it will look the way i want it to.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

which is it?


----------



## NX_gUrL (Dec 17, 2003)

i am going to end up getting the ms designs bodykit and the spoiler off the postert kit.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

good choice.after researching the kits I found out that the MS design kit is polyurethane which will last alot longer than fiberglass if you are hitting curbs and whatnot.That spoiler is sick


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I would say.......*



xt_out said:


> this whole kit, hands down. :thumbup:



I agree... I prefer this one too!


----------

